# Music Enquiry



## Jordan Law

Hello 

I was wondering if someone could please help me identifying the music featured in this trailer? Where it is from? It sounds so familiar, and I think it is from cinema but I can not figure out what the source is. Please help. It is bugging the hell out of me. Thank you so much for your assistance.

Sincerely,

Jordan


----------

